# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Venäjän kesäjunat

## Jouni Seilonen

Venäjän rautateiden RZD:n aikataulukirjan (kauko)matkustajajunien luettelon 1709 junasta 259 junan liikennöintiperiodi sijoittuu toukokuun puolivälin ja lokakuun puolivälin välille (voi olla lyhyempikin). Kutsun näitä junia tässä kesäjuniksi. Niiden lisäksi 58 junan kulusta kerrotaan "letom po tshislam", joten nekin kulkevat vain kesällä (En tiedä tarkkaa suomennosta). 41 junasta kerrotaan "dlja perevozki detej" eli ne ovat lasten kuljetuksia. Arvaan, että nekin kulkevat kesällä. Lisäksi monet junat kulkevat kesällä tiheämmin kuin muulloin, esimerkiksi kesällä päivittäin mutta muuten joka toinen päivä - vuodenvaihteen tienoilla taas ehkä päivittäin.

Monen kesäjunan toinen pääteasema on Mustanmeren rannalla. Adlerin (Sotshin ja Georgian rajan välillä) 71 lähtevästä junasta 28 on kesäjunia, 5 "letom po tshislam" ja 6 lastenjunia. Kaukaisin lastenjuna tulee Habarovskista Kaukoidästä ja kesäjunakin melkein yhtä kaukaa Blagoveshtshenskistä. Anapan 36 lähtevästä junasta 14 on kesäjunia, 11 lastenjunia ja 4 "letom po tshislam". Myös Novorossijskin 23 junasta 8 on kesäjunia, 1 lastenjuna (Murmanskista) ja 1 "letom po tshislam". Muita kesäjunien kohteita Mustanmeren rannalla ovat Venäjän puolella Jeisk(1) ja Sotshi(1) sekä Ukrainan puolella Berdjansk(2), Feodosija(4), Herson(1), Jevpatorija(6), Kertsh(2), Odessa(3), Sevastopol(2) ja Simferopol(19). Mustanmeren rannalta lähteviä kesäjunia on siten 91. Jos sinne  saapuvia kesäjunia on yhtä paljon (en laskenut niiden lukumäärää), saadaan Mustanmeren kesäjunien määräksi 182. Se on yli 2/3 kaikista Venäjän kesäjunista.

Saan vaikutelman, että Venäjällä suuri ihmismäärä matkustaa kesällä junalla Mustanmeren lomakohteisiin ja että monen junamatka kestää päiväkausia. Toinen vaikutelma on, että Venäjällä on talvella melkoinen määrä matkustajavaunuja vailla käyttöä. Jos Suomen VR:llä on vaikeuksia keksiä makuuvaunuille käyttöä hiihtosesongin ulkopuolella, voisiko niitä vuokrata Venäjän kesäjuniin? Tai toisin päin: voisiko Venäjän kesäjunien vaunuja käyttää Suomen kevätsesongin aikana niin, että kaikki halukkaat Lappiin menijät mahtuisivat junien kyytiin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Saan vaikutelman, että Venäjällä suuri ihmismäärä matkustaa kesällä junalla Mustanmeren lomakohteisiin ja että monen junamatka kestää päiväkausia. Toinen vaikutelma on, että Venäjällä on talvella melkoinen määrä matkustajavaunuja vailla käyttöä. Jos Suomen VR:llä on vaikeuksia keksiä makuuvaunuille käyttöä hiihtosesongin ulkopuolella, voisiko niitä vuokrata Venäjän kesäjuniin? Tai toisin päin: voisiko Venäjän kesäjunien vaunuja käyttää Suomen kevätsesongin aikana niin, että kaikki halukkaat Lappiin menijät mahtuisivat junien kyytiin?


Miksipä ei? Venäläismallinen 4-hengen hytin makuuvaunu voisi olla halpajunavaihtoehto Lapin hiihtolomamatkalle. 

Ja miksi ei muuten suomalaisilla vanhoila makuuvaunuilla voisi ajaa kesäisin junia ihan suomalaisia matkustajia varten esim Tallinnasta Varsovaan, Berliiniin, Prahaan, Budapestiin, ja Wieniin tai vaikka Välimerelle asti? Ymmärtääkseni ne olisivat pienin muunnoksin käyttökelpoisia ainakin niillä entisen itäblokin radoilla joille aikoinaan rakenenttiin "strategisista syistä" leveämpi kuormaulottuma.

t. Rainer

----------


## GT8N

Tai miksei vanhempia Suomalaisia makuuvaunuja, (joista "ylimääräiset" on pistetty jo nauloiksi) olisi voinut käyttää mm. savon yöjunissa? Ai niin, sehän olinkn kannattamatonta... Niin ja jos VR:llä on jotain ongelmia ylimääräisistä matkustajapaikoista, niin voisi katsoa peiliin, että mitköhän mahtaa yöjunamatkat maksaa nykyään? 

Esim. nelikenkinen perhe lähtee lomalle Lappiin ja on perillä neljä päivää. Vaihtoehto 1: VR:n "edullinen" autojunapaketti (auto + kaksi hyttiä) Helsinki - Kolari - Helsinki. Vain 1000. Vaihtoehto 2: jokaiselle bussipassi (+kortti) 149x4=596. Kumpikohan vaihdoehto olisi järkevämpi? Tosiaan, perhe ajaa sittenkin koko matkan autolla.

----------


## Max

> Ja miksi ei muuten suomalaisilla vanhoila makuuvaunuilla voisi ajaa kesäisin junia ihan suomalaisia matkustajia varten esim Tallinnasta Varsovaan, Berliiniin, Prahaan, Budapestiin, ja Wieniin tai vaikka Välimerelle asti? Ymmärtääkseni ne olisivat pienin muunnoksin käyttökelpoisia ainakin niillä entisen itäblokin radoilla joille aikoinaan rakenenttiin "strategisista syistä" leveämpi kuormaulottuma.


Eipä taida leveitä ratoja paljon löytyä entisen Neuvostoliiton ulkopuolelta. Puolan itäosien radat ainakin kavennettiin 1435 mm:iin varsin pian vuoden 1918 Puolan valtion jälleensyntymisen jälkeen.

Tallinnasta Varsovaan radan kunto sallii vain hyvin vaatimattomia matkanopeuksia ja lisäksi se kiertää todella rankasti. Tähän päälle vielä raideleveyden vaihto Liettuan ja Puolan rajalla. Olisikohan tuossa syitä, miksi tällaista liikennettä ei nykyään ole. Uusi rata sinne tarvitaan ja silloin kyyti Varsovaan saataneen sellaiseen vauhtiin, että päiväsaikaankin ehtii.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eipä taida leveitä ratoja paljon löytyä entisen Neuvostoliiton ulkopuolelta. Puolan itäosien radat ainakin kavennettiin 1435 mm:iin varsin pian vuoden 1918 Puolan valtion jälleensyntymisen jälkeen.
> 
> Tallinnasta Varsovaan radan kunto sallii vain hyvin vaatimattomia matkanopeuksia ja lisäksi se kiertää todella rankasti. Tähän päälle vielä raideleveyden vaihto Liettuan ja Puolan rajalla. Olisikohan tuossa syitä, miksi tällaista liikennettä ei nykyään ole. Uusi rata sinne tarvitaan ja silloin kyyti Varsovaan saataneen sellaiseen vauhtiin, että päiväsaikaankin ehtii.


Ei ollut nyt kyse siitä että Euroopassa olisi saman raideleveyden ratoja kuin Suomessa,  koska raideleveyden vaihtuessa vaihdetaan vaunujen telit rajalla, kuten ex-neukkuvaunuille nytkin tehdään kun ne ylittävät ent Neuvostoliiton rajan Puolaan tai Slovakiaan.

VR Rata Oy ymmärtääkseni korjaa parhaillaan Tallinna-Tartto-Valga pääradan paremmin ajettavaan kuntoon että olisi valmis vuoden parin sisällä. Valga-Riika-Kaunas on hyvää pääratatasoa jo nyt. Uusi rata Baltian läpi olisi tietenkin paras, mutta se toteutunee vasta joskus 20-30 vuoden päästä jos silloinkaan. Siihen asti on vain nykyiset, mutta siedettävää junakaluatoa olisi jo nyt olemassa.

Miksi sitä liikennettä ei ole nyt on hyvä kysymys. Halpalentoyhtiöt tekivät reilaamisesta kannattamattoman ja epämuodikkaan, ja toisaalta suomalaisten pelot ja epäluulot  ulkomailla tapahtuvaa junamatkustamista vastaan istuvat syvässä, pelätään rosvoja tai hämäräveikkoja jotka vaanivat turistiraukkoja junissa ja asemilla. Osittainhan se on lentoyhtiöiden, bussiyhtiöiden, valmismatkatoimistojen ja kateellisten propagandaa. Yhtä helposti voi tulla ryövätyksi tai hakatuksi Rhodoksella tai Phuketissa.

Toisaalta 80-luvun huippuvuosina myytiin Suomessa useita kymmeniätuhansia interrailkortteja joka kesä, ja päälle tulivat vielä suorilla lipuilla Ruotsin kautta muualle junalla matkustavat. Jos se kysyntä saataisiin elvytettyä niin kyllä matkustajia riittäisi kesäisin kerran päivässä ajettavaan Tallinna-Varsova -junaan. Suomalaisten ennakkoluulot hälvenisivät jos vaunut olisivat suomalaisia ja henkilökunta puhuisi suomea.  Lisäksi voisi ajaa tilausjuna esim suoraan Budapestiin silloin kun siellä ajetaan "Suomen Grand Prix". Kyllä junakyyti Eurooppaan olisi jotain aivan muuta kuin bussilla köröttely. 

Lisäksi EU:n sisällä maiden rajojen ylittävä henkilöliikenne on lisäksi vapautettu kansallisten rautatieyhteiöiden monopolista, tosin vetokalusto olis pakko vuokrata kuskeineen kaikkineen paikan päältä, koska sen ylläpito yhtä junaa varten tulisi varmaan VR:lle esim aika hankalaksi.

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Eipä taida leveitä ratoja paljon löytyä entisen Neuvostoliiton ulkopuolelta. Puolan itäosien radat ainakin kavennettiin 1435 mm:iin varsin pian vuoden 1918 Puolan valtion jälleensyntymisen jälkeen.


On edelleenkin Slovakiassa:
http://www.bueker.net/trainspotting/...a/slovakia.gif
Tosin noilla Slovakian itäosan leveäraiteisilla osuuksilla ei ajeta kuin tavarajunia...

----------


## TEP70

Puolassa on pitkä 1520 mm:n rata (LHS) rajalta aina Katowicen liepeille asti. Pieniä pätkiä on raja-asemien lähistöllä muuallakin. Slovakian lisäksi lyhyitä osuuksia löytyy myös Unkarista, Romaniasta ja Bulgariastakin.

EU-alueen 1520/24 mm:n verkosta valmistui hiljattain Euroopan Rautatieviraston (ERA) selvitys.

----------


## TEP70

> Niiden lisäksi 58 junan kulusta kerrotaan "letom po tshislam", joten nekin kulkevat vain kesällä (En tiedä tarkkaa suomennosta).


En nyt satavarma ole, mutta käsittääkseni tällä tarkoitetaan junia, jotka kulkevat harvemmin kuin joka toinen päivä eli niiden kulkupäivät luetellaan (po tislam). Esimerkiksi joka neljäs päivä, joka viides päivä, joka kymmenes päivä tms.

----------

